# Pipe racks



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone have pictures of there pipe racks? I'm looking to get some for the pipes I just bought.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope this is what you're looking for,


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dang Phil - you got a couple of pipes huh - LOL. Here are 2 home made ones (and I emphasize HOMEMADE!!!)










and this one not quite finished


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Don't have time to take a picture right now...but mine looks a lot like a desk, a very flat desk, with no where to hold the pipes...so they just kinda lay flat right now  lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Staxed said:


> Don't have time to take a picture right now...but mine looks a lot like a desk, a very flat desk, with no where to hold the pipes...so they just kinda lay flat right now  lol


^ LMAO


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

LOL Daniel !!! Nice Pics guys !! Im gonna mess around and make one to .


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

The first pipe rack I made is the wall mounted one. The most recent is the desktop model. Sure hope you all can see 'em.
Thanks for the help. I'm trying this again from 'photobucket'.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Elegant in its simplicity and functionality.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

mirain said:


> Here's the first pipe rack I made. There is another design I developed but I don't have a photo of it yet. I hope the photo uploads I've had lots of trouble getting this to work.
> 
> View attachment 37521


I've heard of peopling having issues regarding picture uploads. I thin it's easier if you just upload the picture to a 3rd party site of your choice, and then grab the HTML link and place it in image tags like the following:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Two Cousins







a


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Those are great, gotta get me some.


----------

